# Sex and masturbation



## sortingthingsout (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never used a forum like this, but wanted a reality check before going to counseling. Married 15 years; been through counseling to get through some rough spots; generally good now. H's sex drive is much more than mine (we're 50-ish). We have good, but not too far "out of the box", sex once or twice a week. Both of us are satisfied every time. He masturbates in between much more often than I have been willing to think. I'm out of denial now and feeling very hurt; I walked in on him doing it in the shower twice in the last week. Need to know if this is common for men, or a result of not wanting it as much as him. It's definitely not ED. I knew he did it before, but seeing him several times now is making me feel like I'm being cheated on. How much do most men do this if they're having decent sex regularly? Even at 50, I admit to probably being a bit naive. I think I could deal with it (we're planning to discuss it, but I needed some time to sort through my feelings first), but want to explore whether I'm being unrealistic in thinking most men don't do this. I feel like it's a red flag, and I don't want to pretend it's OK. Not sure how I "should" feel about it.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going to do a sweeping generalization and declare that all men masturbate. If there's a man here who honestly doesn't..feel free to contradict me.

I'm not so sure why your reaction is what it is. Do you WANT more sex from him, and he's masturbating instead? If that's the case, you two need to talk. If you're happy with things the way they are, stop walking in on him in the shower. 

I don't know what "red flag" you're seeing here. And I'm not so sure a 50yo man (I'm 52, btw) is going to be willing to have an honest discussion about his need to masturbate. But he *might* be more willing to have sex with you (if this is what you want) if you express a desire for more.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

If you are having sex regularly, he isn't rejecting you, and has no issues with desire ... and is in his 50's, then you indeed have a very high-drive partner.

Yes it's common. Most men in healthy, loving, very satisfying sexual relationships still masturbate.

And yes, generally it is a direct result of the fact that our partners don't share an equally high drive, or favor the idea of sex twice a day, or 5 days a week.

You could always encourage co-masturbation, or at least be part of the process without necessarily wanting to have full-blown sex, if you are feeling disconnected, or as if he is 'cheating' on you. Although I respect your feelings, I truly struggle with that mindset. Were he not having sex with you, I would feel differently.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Just have to ask... do you know or have you ever been a master of your domain yourself? Just saying, since I have never been in a relationship in which he self satisfied more than me... 

I found out as soon as I figured out how to make myself smile, that when done right, I can't get enough... Granted I am bit behind you on the age issue, but unless hormonal changes later REALLY through me for a loop, what feels good feels good. I have in the past not wanted anything to do with the man in front of me, but that never meant I did not want to enjoy the pleasure....

Also, at least he is self satisfying and not looking elsewhere... My suggestion would be to play around a bit yourself and see if perhaps there are things that you are missing that you may enjoy, then in turn share with him... as long as you are intimidated but that mutual fun.. I guarantee it is well worth trying!!!!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I don't think it's really an issue unless the masturbation "replaces" you and he would drather masturbate then have sex with you.

I masturbate, but ONLY because I'm not getting regular sex from my husband. If I was, then my need to masturbate would definitely drop. I very rarely masturbated when our sex life was hot and frequent, it only became a regular thing when it dropped off the face of the earth.

But as long as he is having regular sex time with you - I wouldn't worry about it. But if he is masturbating a LOT, then I suspect he would prefer more sex with you and that's what you should probably address - how much you are willing to compromise to meet that need for him.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW, I feel a little weird now, since my masturbation goes through the roof along with the sex... the better and more the sex, the easier it is for the slightest thought of it to get me hot and bothered enough to want to well... take care of business LMAO If I went to a guy for every urge, well I don't want to kill a good thing HAAAAA


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

woodstock said:


> WOW, I feel a little weird now, since my masturbation goes through the roof along with the sex... the better and more the sex, the easier it is for the slightest thought of it to get me hot and bothered enough to want to well... take care of business LMAO If I went to a guy for every urge, well I don't want to kill a good thing HAAAAA


Not weird, just different.

And, you're a lot younger than me. I probably masturbated more when I was younger, but truly can't remember at this age...


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I think most people, both men and women, masturbate. It's quite common for someone with a much higher sex drive than their partner to masturbate. If it's bothering you because you want to have sex more often, tell him you want sex more often, or just take the initiative and make it happen. 

If you're happy with your sex life as it is, then let him do this and don't think of it as a bad thing. Consider that, if his drive is higher than yours, he could have had an affair like some people do. He's not; he's taking care of it himself. It's a good thing. 

I wonder one thing, though (and maybe one of the men on here could tell us): If you've "caught" him several times now, is it possible that he's deliberately getting caught in hopes that you'll initiate sex after catching him or as a way to let you know he'd like more? Is he generally kind of shy in talking about things like that?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

atruckersgirl said:


> I wonder one thing, though (and maybe one of the men on here could tell us): If you've "caught" him several times now, is it possible that he's deliberately getting caught in hopes that you'll initiate sex after catching him or as a way to let you know he'd like more?


Absolutely. Unless she snuck up on him in the shower like a ninja, he knew she was there and allowed her to discover, or made apparent what he was doing. Based upon sortingthingsout post, if engaging her was his hope, he struck out big time.

It definitely warrants a positive and respectful discussion.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i dont get it, are you wanting to be in full control of when he is allowed to ejaculate? as the lower drive spouse your already in control of when you are intimate.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

So as the bigger master in relationships, not sure it helps but having a more than healthy sex drive has never diminished my desire for my partner, caused resentment that they can't keep up, or led me for a second to reach out to anything more than a battery operated device. have had men get all self conscious about it, but I can say from my end there is nothing at all to worry about.. will never deny the man the fun of joining in either HEHE nor have any denied the offer WOOT


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

My H and I abstained from masturbating for the first 15 years of our marriage because our religion teaches that it is sinful. Since I no longer believe we have both resumed it. I am really HAPPY that my H feels he can do this now. Spouses should not be in control of the other persons O. It is not a replacement for coupled sex. I think M can be good for men who don't have frequent sex so they can last longer when they do (and learn to last longer). For women it can really help in figuring out what feel good/better/best and that can make sex a lot more enjoyable.

Next time jump in the shower with him and give him a hand.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

notaname said:


> Next time jump in the shower with him and give him a hand.


 Ha Ha -absolutely. My husband is the odd one here. I never knew till I started asking questions about sex & our past , that my husband felt masterbating was like cheating (his words) -if you are married. Religious upbringing I guess. I thought that was insane when he told me. As I did a # of times while we were married -and he was shocked! It is crazy how so many of us go through our marrieges, having so many kids & never talk about sex!! We need to open up more , share with each other, start today!! 

Yes, Men generally do this if they want more sex & feel they would be pushing their wives. (For the life of me, my husband should have been all those years -when he got it about once a week but wanted more). 

If you feel he is neglecting you, that is another story, but if he is doing it in the shower, one good thing -at least he is not looking at porn! 

Get in there & give him a hand, make a sweet memory !


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

notaname said:


> My H and I abstained from masturbating for the first 15 years of our marriage because our religion teaches that it is sinful. Since I no longer believe we have both resumed it. I am really HAPPY that my H feels he can do this now. Spouses should not be in control of the other persons O. It is not a replacement for coupled sex. I think M can be good for men who don't have frequent sex so they can last longer when they do (and learn to last longer). For women it can really help in figuring out what feel good/better/best and that can make sex a lot more enjoyable.
> 
> Next time jump in the shower with him and give him a hand.


Exactly, your either willing to do it for him, or do it with him, or let him do it himself. If the frequency he would like is to much for you then provide oral or your hand when he would like more and you would not. If your not interested in doing that.... then let him take care of it himself. It's normal, and personal, and probably the only way he can cope with your lower drive.

I know, because I am in the same situation. Married, happy, don't cheat but have a much higher sex drive. If my choice is become resentful, and grumpy or take care of myself I think everyone benefits from it. That' me, I'm a problem solver. 

And strangely enough, my wife masterbates as well. Sometimes she does that but doesn't want sex.......... that's a whole other conversation I don't get - cause I would always PREFER to do it with my wife - where she will sometimes take care of it herself when I'm at work and have no interest later. She knows I'm pretty much always available. Have only turned her down maybe 2 - 3 times in 10+ years.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

"Masturbation? Don't knock it. Its sex with someone I love!"

- Woody Allen

That's all I've got - you're getting a lot of good advice here.


----------



## tpb72 (Feb 18, 2011)

woodstock said:


> WOW, I feel a little weird now, since my masturbation goes through the roof along with the sex... the better and more the sex, the easier it is for the slightest thought of it to get me hot and bothered enough to want to well... take care of business LMAO If I went to a guy for every urge, well I don't want to kill a good thing HAAAAA


I am with you on this. When I'm not getting any, I don't even masturbate much - libido shuts down. Right now in my current relationship, the sex is *sooooo* good I am masturbating much more frequently than ever before.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

tpb72 said:


> I am with you on this. When I'm not getting any, I don't even masturbate much - libido shuts down. Right now in my current relationship, the sex is *sooooo* good I am masturbating much more frequently than ever before.


Good sex creates uncontrollable mental porn HAAAAAA :smthumbup:


----------



## sirwonder (Feb 24, 2011)

Most men have been masturbating since their teen years, and it becomes just part of the routine, even a daily routine, like taking a shower (and often done in the shower). It usually has nothing to do with whether or not the man has a satisfying sex life. It's just a release, really. It does not necessarily mean he wants more sex. We're men, we masturbate, regardless of anything else, and we're not going to stop doing it even if we have a fantastic sex life. I have a great sex life, and I enjoy a release on my own on a regular basis too, and I see nothing at all wrong with it. My wife knows and doesn't care the least bit. 

Most people do not want to have sex every single day - neither men nor women - but a lot of men masturbate almost every day just for that quick release. It's easy, meaningless, and feels good, and when we're done we can go about our day without being preoccupied with sexual thoughts or desires. I would even say it helps increase focus. 

There's no reason to feel jealous. It's totally normal. Almost all men do it regularly, and it usually has nothing to do with his sexual enjoyment with his significant other. It sounds like you have an awesome sex life, so you have nothing to worry about.

The only time I think it would be a problem is if a man always prefers to do it alone, or does it way too often and is addicted to it.


----------



## sortingthingsout (Feb 24, 2011)

All the advice here was very helpful, and I now know I totally overreacted. Part of it was the way I walked into the bathroom totally not thinking, and we were both surprised, and he turned away, and it felt so foreign to have this moment of him being so intimate without me, that I instantly felt hurt. Once I got my head on straight yesterday, we talked last night and all is well. It's exactly as some of you said. He just wants more; would rather it be with me; I have some physical issues that limit the window of opportunity at times. He's a "problem solver" as one of you said, so doing what needs to be done. It's all so obvious, but I got caught up in a swirl of emotions and insecurity and overthinking. I have a wonderful husband. Thanks for sharing your thoughts and good advice with me.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I am a woman who masturbates every day right now. I think it's normal and healthy and have no issue with my fiance masturbating, as long as he didn't stop instigating sex with me.
So if the masturbation replaced sex with me, I'd be concerned and very upset, but if i couldn't have sex for some reason or other and he was horny, he should masturbate. 

I would only have an issue if porn or another woman was somehow involved, other wise, masturbate to your hearts content. It feels good.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I wonder how many women know that some guy that saw them at work, the gym, the mall, or the park is fapping to them this morning?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Kobo said:


> I wonder how many women know that some guy that saw them at work, the gym, the mall, or the park is fapping to them this morning?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Damn, wish I DID know... now there would be a boost to the self image HAAAAA Hell, I am not even convinced the guys I am with are thinking of me when they hit the flap flap. I am fine with that... I am not usually thinking of them, but then my masturbation technique involves acts not faces 

But hey, any you boys see my pic and feel a need.... I would not be offended if you told me  :smthumbup:


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

woodstock said:


> Damn, wish I DID know... now there would be a boost to the self image HAAAAA Hell, I am not even convinced the guys I am with are thinking of me when they hit the flap flap. I am fine with that... I am not usually thinking of them, but then my masturbation technique involves acts not faces
> 
> But hey, any you boys see my pic and feel a need.... I would not be offended if you told me  :smthumbup:


Lol. It's happening. Believe me. I can see so many women feeling violated though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Kobo said:


> Lol. It's happening. Believe me. I can see so many women feeling violated though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I might feel violated if you were in the tree outside my room and spanking like a monkey in heat... but if my image is enough to work it? Hell i ain't feeling violated, I am thinkin.... DAMN I gotta wear that outfit more often!!!!!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

woodstock said:


> I might feel violated if you were in the tree outside my room and spanking like a monkey in heat... but if my image is enough to work it? Hell i ain't feeling violated, I am thinkin.... DAMN I gotta wear that outfit more often!!!!!



Well yeah, that would be bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

woodstock said:


> Damn, wish I DID know... now there would be a boost to the self image HAAAAA Hell, I am not even convinced the guys I am with are thinking of me when they hit the flap flap. I am fine with that... I am not usually thinking of them, but then my masturbation technique involves acts not faces
> 
> But hey, any you boys see my pic and feel a need.... I would not be offended if you told me  :smthumbup:


No offense, but having a dwarfed Santa in your pic is kind of a turn-off!!! That would just be wrong!

Well - for most people anyway...


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> No offense, but having a dwarfed Santa in your pic is kind of a turn-off!!! That would just be wrong!
> 
> Well - for most people anyway...


That' the drunk santa dammit (well and the drunk me I think HAHA) It's just the only pic I could find on the box right now LMAO

Just don't knock drunk santa LMAO Best part... I have an identical picture, just replace me with trenton HAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

woodstock said:


> That' the drunk santa dammit (well and the drunk me I think HAHA) It's just the only pic I could find on the box right now LMAO
> 
> Just don't knock drunk santa LMAO Best part... I have an identical picture, just replace me with trenton HAAAAAAAAAA


OK - that's better! I have fantasies all the time involving me, some random girl from the mall, and a DRUNKEN SANTA CLAUS!!!

Yeah - 3 way with Drunken Santa - VERY common male fantasy!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> OK - that's better! I have fantasies all the time involving me, some random girl from the mall, and a DRUNKEN SANTA CLAUS!!!
> 
> Yeah - 3 way with Drunken Santa - VERY common male fantasy!


See now you get it, the scenario is in need of the drunken elf!!! HAAAA that's where you can fit in.... how tall are ya? I got a costume :rofl:


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I wank, my wife knows I wank....she wanks, I know she wanks, no big deal.
I sometimes fantasize about my wife sometimes I fantasize about Kate Winslett (!!)...though I dont tell my wife! Just as she has her own fantazies!

One thing I have never and will never fantazise about is a 3ft tall Santa!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

woodstock said:


> See now you get it, the scenario is in need of the drunken elf!!! HAAAA that's where you can fit in.... how tall are ya? I got a costume :rofl:


Sadly, I could probably pull off an elf - a tall elf, but still...!

:smthumbup:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Sadly, I could probably pull off an elf - a tall elf, but still...!
> 
> :smthumbup:


Errrr, how could you pull off an elf if you are tall? Elves by nature are short statured, unless you are implying that you bake cookies.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Errrr, how could you pull off an elf if you are tall? Elves by nature are short statured, unless you are implying that you bake cookies.


I'm a somewhat short man - but I'd be a tall elf...

Only cookies I've baked are the pull-apart kind!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

This thread is going into some STRANGE places HAHA


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

When you get Peaches Capri involved, you never know what'll happen!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

woodstock said:


> This thread is going into some STRANGE places HAHA


Elves that masturbate and bake cookies!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Elves that masturbate and bake cookies!


If there are Male Elves then you KNOW that they masturbate!


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> If there are Male Elves then you KNOW that they masturbate!


Do you think the Male Elves would feel violated if they knew we thought about them during our "play" time? lol


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

JustAGirl said:


> Do you think the Male Elves would feel violated if they knew we thought about them during our "play" time? lol


:rofl::rofl:

I thought that was just NG's fetish. That and his Dyson.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

You know you're in weird territory when the guy with ADD is kindly reminding people to direct the thread away from elves and back on topic to the OP's question ... please.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> You know you're in weird territory when the guy with ADD is kindly reminding people to direct the thread away from elves and back on topic to the OP's question ... please.


Yes sir, Mr. Moderator...we were just having fun - really!

Plus, I'm kind of wondering if we haven't already scared the OP away!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

How mature are we that we can't maintain an adult discussion on sex and masturbation..... Wait, we are talking about sex and masturbation..... My bad.... let the craziness continue!!!!

On the elves well..... just think at their size where their heads naturally land.... Who wouldn't fantasize HAAAAAAAA


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

*You feel cheated on? A red flag?*

I don't know where to begin with this. Do you not masturbate? If not, then I hate to inform you but you're in the minority of women. Do you think because he's 50ish that he shouldn't "need" it as much? If he's masturbated twice in the last week then his biorhythms are probably at a sexual peak. Yes, sexuality ebbs and flows in all of us. You have to remove yourself from the center of the Universe. If he is being pleasured by you, and is satisfied by you during sex then there is a pretty good chance he is masturbating because of that, not in spite of that. If sex was so unfulfilling then he'd find another hobby. So, to you to be feeling cheated on by this is almost a slap in the face to him. You are the one making him feel sexy, you are the one that (if you're having sex twice a week) still makes him feel like a potent, sexual being. Yes, you're going to be offended because he might think of your last encounter while he's showering in the morning? Are you willing, at 50ish, to have sex 5 times a week? Is that what you really want? If not, then enjoy your twice a week sex and let him be. If so, then drag his butt under the sheets everyday and he won't have any energy left to masturbate. But, heavens, don't feel offended our cheated on! It's a compliment to you that he's still so sexual!!!



sortingthingsout said:


> I've never used a forum like this, but wanted a reality check before going to counseling. Married 15 years; been through counseling to get through some rough spots; generally good now. H's sex drive is much more than mine (we're 50-ish). We have good, but not too far "out of the box", sex once or twice a week. Both of us are satisfied every time. He masturbates in between much more often than I have been willing to think. I'm out of denial now and feeling very hurt; I walked in on him doing it in the shower twice in the last week. Need to know if this is common for men, or a result of not wanting it as much as him. It's definitely not ED. I knew he did it before, but seeing him several times now is making me feel like I'm being cheated on. How much do most men do this if they're having decent sex regularly? Even at 50, I admit to probably being a bit naive. I think I could deal with it (we're planning to discuss it, but I needed some time to sort through my feelings first), but want to explore whether I'm being unrealistic in thinking most men don't do this. I feel like it's a red flag, and I don't want to pretend it's OK. Not sure how I "should" feel about it.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Errrr, how could you pull off an elf if you are tall? Elves by nature are short statured, unless you are implying that you bake cookies.


MANY sci fi/fantasy stories have tall thin elves.... Legolas??


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> MANY sci fi/fantasy stories have tall thin elves.... Legolas??


Yeah, the classic Tolkien elves are tall. He might be thinking of some cultures in which elves are fairy like. Here in the Netherlands, when you say elf or elfje you could be talking about a fairy type creature or a classic Tolkien elf.

And some stories have untraditional elves, in which they are more akin to dwarves (dwarfs), but still slender and just a bit taller.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I love Legolas. Always wanted to spend a day with him in Rivendell. 




vthomeschoolmom said:


> MANY sci fi/fantasy stories have tall thin elves.... Legolas??


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

woodstock said:


> That' the drunk santa dammit (well and the drunk me I think HAHA) It's just the only pic I could find on the box right now LMAO
> 
> Just don't knock drunk santa LMAO Best part... I have an identical picture, just replace me with trenton HAAAAAAAAAA


And my mouth is hanging wide open in the picture but in an angry, I'm a psycho way...not a come hither way so don't get any ideas you masturbating fools on this thread!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I feel materubation is a private thing unless your are asked to join, if you walk in on a private activity excuse yourself and go on with your day. 

In a way, you are saying you own his penis and can tell him what to do with it. No, he owns that seat of his manhood and he seems willing to share it with you whenever you want. You could step into the shower and offer him a hand or mouth, that would make him happy, very happy. I wish I could do that but I am too inhibited. Have fun, make him know you appreciate that he still has it. 

If you read any books on male and female sexuality, materbation is common for men less common for woman. Men learn about their bodies from masturbation and also it relieve them. Women should masturbate to learn about their body but many do not. 

Thank your lucky stars that you have a man who beat the odds on the sexual performance lottery. Sex problem due to illness medication, hormones are common for men as they age. Just think what your life would be like if he could not get a good hard one. 

Let the man alone to do his thing and be happy you have one that can.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Trenton said:


> And my mouth is hanging wide open in the picture but in an angry, I'm a psycho way...not a come hither way so don't get any ideas you masturbating fools on this thread!


HAHA Just looked at it and ya, not he inviting kind of mouth, more the "i dare ya, ya dumb bastard, I dare ya" HAHA


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I think you took that picture right after I got done studying the design plans for my robot...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trenton said:


> I think you took that picture right after I got done studying the design plans for my robot...


OK - so you two know each other?

There should have been an announcement or something. Some kind of warning.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Trenton said:


> I think you took that picture right after I got done studying the design plans for my robot...


BTW where do I sent up for a rental of that thing.... Thinking of gift wrapping it for you know who.... he should risk procreating anyway HAAAAAA :smthumbup:


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> OK - so you two know each other?
> 
> There should have been an announcement or something. Some kind of warning.


:FIREdevil:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> OK - so you two know each other?
> 
> There should have been an announcement or something. Some kind of warning.


Mmmm yes, for many, many years. 
Woody needs a disclaimer in her signature.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trenton said:


> Mmmm yes, for many, many years.
> Woody needs a disclaimer in her signature.


As should anyone associated with you!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

woodstock said:


> BTW where do I sent up for a rental of that thing.... Thinking of gift wrapping it for you know who.... he should risk procreating anyway HAAAAAA :smthumbup:


You really need to work on your typing. I have to put on my dopey glasses to even try to make out what you're trying to tell me. lol


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> As should anyone associated with you!


*inserting new favorite smiley*
:whip:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo is going to kill us all.

Back to the thread, masturbation is totally normal and healthy.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Deejo is going to kill us all.


At least we got away from elves and cookies.

Plus, OP seemed to be doing much better on her second post. So we've obviously helped her - and isn't that all that matters???


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Brennan, I was thinking the same thing. :rofl:


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya, sorry for the typing, need to pick one computer and go with it since the keyboards are way different 

and YA masturbation is healthy, normal AND fun!!!! How many things that are good for you are that fun?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a side note woodstock...didn't you question how your username would be taken on a site like this?

If I didn't know you I'd think you were IanIronWood's perverted & indoctrinated sister.

And yes, masturbation is healthy but I think it'd be interesting advice to suggest that both spouses go without masturbating for 30 days and dedicate that time to sex'ing up one another.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Well ya, I questioned a little too late though HAHA Tried Snoopy, it was taken, woodstock came to mind, but by the time I realized.... Ya, it was too late HAHA

OOOO hope some day to find a guy who can sext back!!!! Last one got plenty, but was a bit slow on technology so I never got any  couldn't even figure out email *cry* I imagine getting a good sext is fun.. *sniff* wish I knew!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

woodstock said:


> Well ya, I questioned a little too late though HAHA Tried Snoopy, it was taken, woodstock came to mind, but by the time I realized.... Ya, it was too late HAHA
> 
> OOOO hope some day to find a guy who can sext back!!!! Last one got plenty, but was a bit slow on technology so I never got any  couldn't even figure out email *cry* I imagine getting a good sext is fun.. *sniff* wish I knew!


I said..."sex'ing" not "sext'ing" oh my goodness! haha

I can only imagine what your sext's would read like...

"teh is good yes yes I want ot do thwat!"


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Trenton said:


> I said..."sex'ing" not "sext'ing" oh my goodness! haha
> 
> I can only imagine what your sext's would read like...
> 
> "teh is good yes yes I want ot do thwat!"



Actually, sadly, I don't have the teh issue with the phone and the new mac points that one out with a big red line, encouraging me to fix it HAHA

As for misreading... Damn it has gotten to the point of needing the reading glasses just for the forum!!!! ARG HAHA


----------

